# No Honey in Hive



## Archer (Apr 16, 2008)

I started a package late - mid-June in Marshfield, MA. The hive is going gang busters with tons of bees and brood, but no honey. I have been feeding the last few weeks and will continue to do so, but when I opened yesterday there was nothing stored in the comb. I am worried about going into the winter - any suggestions?


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Others with more experience (and closer to you) may provide a better response to your question. But, I think that you may have installed your bees at the tail end of the spring honeyflow in your area. Any syrup you have provided might have gone into the construction of comb. If you have a fall flow, it is likely that they will begin to store for the winter.

My own new packages took off at the beginning of May, and seemed to level off at the beginning of June. Then, they turned cranky, which indicated to me that we were in a dearth. One of my hives had stored a deep super of honey by that time. I began feeding syrup, and they continued to grow. Now that the asters (goldenrod) are blooming, I have reduced the amount of feeding and they are filling in the comb with honey quite nicely.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

One other thing, is there robbing going on? Reduce the entrance so the bees have a smaller area to defend.


----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks - I will reduce the entrance and continue to feed and keep checking - thanks for your help!


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Archer, I had similar experience (also in Mass). I found a cracked queen cell on an inspection in May, and when I poked it the queen jumped out. So I put that frame in a nuc with some honey and drawn comb and fed them. They also seemed to be having a hard time keeping honey stored in the 10 frame single. I stuck in a deep frame full of honey and they cleaned most of it out in a week or so - but don't seem to have moved it around. They were probably effectively behind your package since the queen had to get mated and start to lay before things could get going. I'm hoping that now that goldenrod is ramping up, and loosestrife and Japanese knotweed are at full tilt they will be able to help themselves more. I put on a second deep this week (w/drawn comb) since they had brood over 6+ frames - maybe too much space. I wish us both luck building up for winter.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are feeding to build up stores for wintering, you need to use a hivetop feeder and feed gallons, not quarts. It takes quite a bit of syrup to make 100 lbs of stores!

Feed some protein as well.

Peter


----------



## Archer (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Archer...My mother is keeping bees in Hingham, and has the same problem. You are in a dearth. No need to reduce your entrances...you have nothing flowing right now. She is also extremely concerned, and is feeding. Keep feeding! You should have a late flow starting in the next couple weeks. I am afraid your concern is going apply to nearly all of the NE beeks.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Yup, just keep feeding. If you use a 2:1 sugar syrup, they won't have to work as hard to dry it out before capping it, meaning they can build up stores much faster from it.


----------



## RickCT22 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm having the same problem here in CT. Open my hives the other day and found them empty no honey at all. Going to continue feeding.


----------



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you only feed the week hives ?


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I was going to say if they're still drawing comb feed 1:1 but if all the comb is drawn feed 2:1.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Only one of my yards has a flow right now. I'm feeding my nuc yard with 1:1. this has been my worst honey year yet. Similar stories from other beekeepers in the area. Feed, feed, feed. I'd add pollen patties also. Will help with brood raising those winter bees. And don't forget to do a mite count and treat if warranted.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

You never can tell. That's what I am learning. I was in the same situation in Southern Maine. Had a nice hive build going on with 2 hives, with decent honey right up to early August . checked in 2 weeks later and all honey gone in 2 hives and thought they swarmed and I think they did. Just capped brood and some workers left. Checked in last Thursday, August 29, and had 2 hives full of honey, pollen and brood and active queens. Bee acticvity was most intense of summer. Go figure! Maybe they went on vacation? But goldenrod and knotweed flow seems wild and had to super both...so go figure! 

good luck-keep the faith


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Same situation her in the midwest. State inspectors told me yesterday its pretty much statewide her in IL.... I know Ohio also was way down this year.


----------



## Hautions11 (Jun 20, 2013)

I found one of my two hives, very low two weeks ago. The 2nd hive looked good with a little honey in the super, both new hives this year. I fed the first hive and this week ends inspection shpowed a lot more stores. I am working to consolidate down to 2 deeps. They are brining in and I see A LOT of pollen in the hive. As others say, hive top feeder and they can easily drain a gallon in a day of 1:1. I do believe they are bringing in nectar now, but if they take syrup too, it only helps.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

All over New England I have heard of hives starving to death this summer. I have inspected colonies in my own yard where developing hives had no stores while 15 feet away fully developed colonies were making surplus. So get in your colonies and inspect. In another week or two I will switch over to 2:1 syrup until then I'm using 1:1. I would rather feed colonies than have them die - I'm feeding pollen (Ultra Bee) to all my colonies that don't have supers on. Even though there is lots of pollen coming in right now.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> Same situation her in the midwest. State inspectors told me yesterday its pretty much statewide her in IL.... I know Ohio also was way down this year.


State inspector told me I needed to feed too who is your inspector down there ? Ours is from Kansas IL


----------



## Gus979 (Oct 11, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> Same situation her in the midwest. State inspectors told me yesterday its pretty much statewide her in IL.... I know Ohio also was way down this year.


I installed 2 beehives in milwaukee this year. They were building up like crazy until late june for me and then...nothing. I suspect a flow might be starting up soon because yesterday was the first time I noticed a golden rod smell coming out of my hive and I hear goldenrod is a big fall flow.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Elanor Shumaker and phil, were down Tues takeing samples for project APIHS....

I think your going to be very disappointed in fall flows.. I think the weather this year has really messed with our plants. Late cold spring, very little summer drought here again.. etc.. I don't expect anything and will start force feeding next week instead of Oct


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been feeding for three weeks now and we leave for Florida next Saturday. I am hoping for a really good Pepper flow down there and rapid buildup as happened last year. Despite the fact that corn prices are dropping, HFCS is not.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hive started from early nucs are doing well, but later splits are nearly empty. Goldenrod has been blooming here for awhile, but not seeing that convert to much of a flow. Like everywhere else, lots of rain.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Be sure to minimize entrance to what is needed for the traffic. 

Once you start feeding and its that time of the year - survival of the fittest. Robbing can further exasberate your weak hive problems.


----------

